#  Ernährung >   Bauchfett verlieren >

## Beffi888

Hallo Leute! 
Ich wollte mal folgendes Problem ansprechen - 
mein Bauchfett! 
Eigentlich hab ich garnicht so viel, aber er will und will nicht weg. 
Ich ernähre mich TOTAL gesund und esse bis zu 5 Mahlzeiten REGELMÄßIG am Tag! 
Müsli, Vollkornbrot, Schinken, Käse, Obst und Gemüse (Rohkost), Joghurts, Reis, Nudeln, etwas Fleisch.... stehen täglich auf meinem Ernärungsplan (varriiert natürlich)! 
Ich treibe 3x die Woche Sport : Joggen, Fussball und Fitnesstraining! 
Ich habe mein Gewicht schon von 79Kg auf 70Kg reduziert!
Man siehr auch schon schön die oberen 4 Bauchmuskeln!
Aber der untere Teil des Bauches - dieses FETT will einfach nicht weg! 
Was soll ich tun :Huh?:

----------


## lucy230279

darf ich mal fragen wie groß du bist? also ich finde ja 70 kilo n schickes gewicht und ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen dass da extrem viel fett ist..
gehst du ins fitnesstudio? dann denk ich mal dass die dir da gute übungen zeigen können, auch wenn ich persönlich an dem unbwdingten muss zweifle

----------


## Beffi888

WOW,
hübsches Bild ;-) 
Bist das Du :Huh?:  
Ich bin 1,71m groß und ich weiß dass das Gewicht eigentlich OK ist!
Aber ich bin nunmal ein Perfektionist!!! 
Ich hab wirklich nicht viel fett am Bauch,
würde aber den unteren Teil trotzdem weg haben. 
Das ist eigentlich (will wirklich nicht angeben) die einzige Stelle an der noch ein kleines bisschen störendes Fett ist .... 
....Was meinst DU dazu :Huh?:   :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

danke für die blumen, ja das bin ich auf dem bild.
meine meinung bleibt, keine frau will nen perfekten mann  :Cheesy:  das wäre langweilig 
ich hab genug bauch ;-) wie gesagt, ich kann dir nur sagen wenn es unbedingt sein muss wende dich ans fitnesstudio, da die dort bestimmt n paar gute übungen haben

----------


## Beffi888

*lach* ... 
...ich tu´s auch nicht für die Frauenwelt...
...sondern eigentlich für mich!

----------


## patrick33

alter, ganz einfach!! ich hatte genau das gleiche problem :Grin:  1. mach die beinhebeübung (flach auf dem rückenliegen und beine hochziehen) 2. iss weniger kalorien (=magerquark, mehr gemüse, mehr obst und weniger fleisch und nudeln!)
nimm dir 8wochen zeit und dein bauch ist aus stahl :Zwinker:

----------


## Steffan85

> alter, ganz einfach!! ich hatte genau das gleiche problem 1. mach die beinhebeübung (flach auf dem rückenliegen und beine hochziehen) 2. iss weniger kalorien (=magerquark, mehr gemüse, mehr obst und weniger fleisch und nudeln!)
> nimm dir 8wochen zeit und dein bauch ist aus stahl

 Was hälst du von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln? Ich habe mich hier schon ein wenig informiert und habe überlegt mir mal ein paar Vitamine zu bestellen. Oder würdest du davon abraten?

----------


## patrick33

Nahrungsmittelergänzungen sind in Ordnung, dürfen aber nicht überbewertet werden. Bei Vitaminen und Mineralien musst du dich gut informieren und darauf achten, dass dein Produkt nebst den Vitaminen und Mineralien noch sekundäre Pflanzenstoffe enthält. Ansonsten kann dein Körper sie nicht aufnehmen. Viele billige Produkte enthalten künstlich hergestellte Inhaltsstoffe, die der Körper nicht erkennt und absolut nichts mit anfangen kann. 
Beim Verzehr solltest du darauf achten, die Tabletten möglichst während dem Essen und mit ausreichend viel Flüssigkeit zu dir zu nehmen. So mach`s ich zumindest  :Peinlichkeit:

----------


## WalterKorn

_Also von Nahrungsmittelergänzung halte ich ja sehr wenig,denn wenn man sich gesund ernährt bekommt man genug von allen was der Körper braucht. Wenn du Leistungssportler bist dann frag deinen Trainer. Ansonsten bringen sie wenig. Um nen festen und straffen Bauch zu bekommen, solltest du auf deine Kalorien achten und auch viel Sport machen, nicht aber in der Muckibude Gewichte stemmen sondern Laufen, Schwimmen oder Radfahren und das mindestens 30 min und das täglich, ja und das reicht aber auch_

----------


## MelB

boah wie ich das kenne. mein bruder war voll der fitness typ und hatte immer einen tollen körper, aber seine bauchmuskeln sah man nie so richtig, obwohl er eigentlich viel sport trieb und gesund ass. nun, bauchmuskeln kriegt man nicht, indem man noch mehr bauchmuskeln trainiert!! man muss ganz einfach seinen kfa (körperfettanteil) auf 5-10% reduzieren (das kommt dann auch noch ein bisschen auf die genetischen voraussetzungen an). ich kann dir nur eins raten bzw abraten: joggen. joggen ist in aller munde und soll beim abnehmen helfen, SCHWACHSINN! joggen ist nur für die faulen, die ihren puls und muskeln nicht zu sehr anstrengen wollen! mein tipp: mach hoch intensive fitness übungen. die dauern etwa 10-15minuten und verbrennen währen dieser zeit nich mehr fett als joggen. ABER, sie verbrennen im unterschied zum joggen und fussball und all dem ausdauerzeug auch NACH dem training noch viel kalorien, weil du die muskeln so sehr angestrengt hast! geh auf youtube "high intensity cardio" oder sowas und schau dir die videos an und wie die leute schwitzen! auch ich mach das und bei mir hat das wirklich sehr geholfen, von meinem bruder abgesehen, der hat ein sixpack aus stahl. du willst einen tollen body - dafür musst du schon ein bisschen leiden :Smiley:

----------


## pascalM

mach einfach weiter so, das geht schon weg! :Zwinker:

----------


## PatrickV

> boah wie ich das kenne. mein bruder war voll der fitness typ und hatte immer einen tollen körper, aber seine bauchmuskeln sah man nie so richtig, obwohl er eigentlich viel sport trieb und gesund ass. nun, bauchmuskeln kriegt man nicht, indem man noch mehr bauchmuskeln trainiert!! man muss ganz einfach seinen kfa (körperfettanteil) auf 5-10% reduzieren (das kommt dann auch noch ein bisschen auf die genetischen voraussetzungen an). ich kann dir nur eins raten bzw abraten: joggen. joggen ist in aller munde und soll beim abnehmen helfen, SCHWACHSINN! joggen ist nur für die faulen, die ihren puls und muskeln nicht zu sehr anstrengen wollen! mein tipp: mach hoch intensive fitness übungen. die dauern etwa 10-15minuten und verbrennen währen dieser zeit nich mehr fett als joggen. ABER, sie verbrennen im unterschied zum joggen und fussball und all dem ausdauerzeug auch NACH dem training noch viel kalorien, weil du die muskeln so sehr angestrengt hast! geh auf youtube "high intensity cardio" oder sowas und schau dir die videos an und wie die leute schwitzen! auch ich mach das und bei mir hat das wirklich sehr geholfen, von meinem bruder abgesehen, der hat ein sixpack aus stahl. du willst einen tollen body - dafür musst du schon ein bisschen leiden

 Danke MelB ich werde mir die Übungen mal ansehen und dies dann mal ausprobieren. Im Studio haben sie mir das immer fast genauso erklärt. Das Waschbrett ist da, es liegt halt nur zu viel Wäsche drauf  :Zwinker:

----------


## NiniSupri

> Danke MelB ich werde mir die Übungen mal ansehen und dies dann mal ausprobieren. Im Studio haben sie mir das immer fast genauso erklärt. Das Waschbrett ist da, es liegt halt nur zu viel Wäsche drauf

 das hört sich echt interessant an. haben auch noch andere von euch dmait erfahrungen? Oder ist das nur Werbung für irgend einen komischen Kurs?

----------


## mimi02

Vielleicht solltest du dir keine komplexe machen..denn dein gewicht ist voellig okay

----------


## Wilhelmi

Also ich finde bei dir wirklich keinen Fehler. Gesunde Ernährung und regelmäßiger Sport. Vielleicht liegt es an den Übungen? Trainierst du gezielt deinen Bauch?  :Smiley:

----------


## heike78

Also es heißt ja immer "abs are made in kitchen", sprich für sichtbare Bauchmuskeln muss man den Körperfettanteil senken, damit das Waschbrett unter dem Wäscheberg (herzlichen Dank für die Formulierung, ich musste gut lachen  :Smiley:  )sichtbar wird.
MelB schrieb ja auch schon richtig: weniger Cardio, mehr Krafttraining. Cardio ist zwar auch wichtig, weil es Kalorien verbrennt und en Grundumsatz steigert, aber Krafttraining baut zum einen mehr Muskeln auf, zum anderen verbrauchen diese Muskeln dann auch mehr Energie im Alltag.
Wenn es sich um "richtiges" Bauchfett (also mehr als ein kleiner Speckansatz)handelt, ist es wirklich ratsam, etwas dagegen zu tun, denn es ist nicht ungefährlich: https://www.gefro.de/service/dr-hein...ettverteilung/ Das Risiko für Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen und Diabetes ist dann einfach höher.
Ansonsten, falls es dich tröstet: Unterbauch ist auch einfach schwierig, nicht nur für uns Frauen  :Zwinker:  Viel Erfolg!

----------

